# Then and now!



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I can't really play this game with my own puppy because she's only almost 13 weeks old... But here are some of my daughter's spoo, Chalumeau...

At 8 weeks:









At about 6 months:
Meau babysitting a foster litter of mini dachshunds - 








Meau and her MOTHER, Candi (can you believe it?? Can you say BYB??)









And after her most recent haircut at a little over a year old:









Please disregard the toy fragments on the floor - I'm sure I vacuumed just before this and I have since - but they love to shred the stuffies!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Plumcrazy, is Meau the other dog in the video you posted?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Marian said:


> Plumcrazy, is Meau the other dog in the video you posted?


Yep, that's Meau!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

She's gorgeous. She just looked a little darker in the video, so I wasn't sure if it was her. Lucy is a cutie-pie. Reminds me of a bigger version of Teddy, especially the way she holds the stick with her paws. I probably should have put that comment on the video thread. Oops.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

That's OK - maybe it will make people reading THIS thread want to go see the video thread!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is Rojo ! Baby and now  He is my baby boy


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I love looking at and posting puppy pics. This is Betty Jo as a puppy and currently. She is my velcro dog and my husband all time favorite of our dogs


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Vega at the breeders before I brought him home:










Vega now: 1 year old to the day!










Dodger when I first got her, she was already a year 1/2 old.









Dodger now at two years old:


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Aww I love the idea of this thread!! How fun to see all the poodles as babies

Desmond at 11 weeks old, 6 months, and a few days ago at 8 months


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are some puppy pics and current pics of Jenny. (Jenny is in the Green collar Betty Jo is in the blue collar) She is such a sweet girl, and she is my kids favorite. Except when times get tough then everyone goes looking for Sport lol. I don't have any puppy pis of Sport as we adopted him when he was 4 years old.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I LOVE this idea... I am planning on doing something for Vinnie for his birthday in February - will have to get out the backdrops and gear for a really nice portrait shot. These shots were taken of Vinnie two days after I got him in May - he's 11 weeks old (you can tell he was going to be crazy from the start! :biggrin:



















And this is from October - he was eight months old in this shot:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What an awesome thread!! So much fun seeing these characters as little gaffers, and what they look like now. Thanks so much for this idea!!


----------



## oneshotfl (Nov 26, 2009)

*Rio Then & Now*

First pic is Rio at about 10 weeks. He became ours at 7 weeks and fills our home with so much joy (and mischief). Next pic is Rio at 14 months - still a joy and mischief maker.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is Eli 10 weeks old on the way home from getting him. Then another 3 weeks later after his first groom. Last pic is Eli now 2 years old.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ohhhh, I'll have to pull up some of my pics. I like threads like this!

Secreto..... Eli looks like the King of the house in that last pic. I love it!!! He looks like he owns the place and knows it...lol. Great pic of him!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_OK....after Thanksgiving, I will have to pull up pics of my guys too! This is a fun thread! I love seeing the puppy to adult pics and how much they change.
_


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

when I first clapped eyes on Paris at a year old:









puppy photos I then got sent by the breeder once I found her:






































and last week:









I dont' have anything in between being a tiny puppy at the breeders, and a year old though. I wish I did, some of the 5-8 month old pups are SO cute!!

I *am* very grateful for having puppy photos at all though!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

No idea how old she is here, her old owner said she had photos of her younger?
Her vet booklet said she was an incy wincy 2.7kg! at 8 weeks









When we got her a year ago last august! She was such a happy dog to be with us, sooo cute.
She's looking at me from the end of the couch, wondering why I am smiling so much.









And just the other day, this is my desktop background


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

The first shot is Cisko at 4 months old and then at 19 months. I can't find all the pictures in between! But we did lose a lot of stuff when the computer crashed last year. He really didn't grow much at all. Just gained 3 lbs from the first pic to the next.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Pictures of Teddy at 10 and a half weeks, when I first got him home, and now at almost 6 months.

I also just added one to show how much he's grown next to the cat.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Baby Riley (blury as its a pic of a pic, but OH so cute!)










Riley under a year old (7ish months?).










Handsome adult.


----------

